# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Bahamas, Bermuda and Turks & Caicos >  >  Turks and Caicos

## Peter NJ

Continental starting non stop service mid Feb from Newark.318.00 RT..

----------


## NHDiane

What's happening here?? Double post under two names???

----------


## GramChop

Nice to hear, Peter.  T&C offers some very nice diving.  I did a 10 day live-aboard with my underwater photographer mentor in 2003 or 2004 and came away with some phenomenal black-tip shots.

----------


## MIke R

> Continental starting non stop service mid Feb from Newark.318.00 RT..



my info is dated..I delivered the first  live aboard dive boat there from Louisiana, that the company I worked for owned...the Sea Dancer, and took her out on her maiden trip.....she is still there but under different ownership....gorgeous place...tremendous beaches....our first dive trip we, and our customers, who were mostly travel agents on a fam trip, were diving with humpbacks and turtles..its was mind blowing good...

----------


## Peter NJ

This is old info from 2010..Some spammer came in and brought back to life many old dead threads..Looks like he was deleted

----------


## NHDiane

I noticed that a day or two ago..."he" was quoting you...very strange. Glad they got rid of him

----------

